# molly. elderly working cocker spaniel requires new home



## darrenmolly (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi, This is our first post. We are unfortunately faced with the situation of having to re-home Molly as we are not at home enough to give her the full attention she needs. She is old but fit and well and enjoys regular daily walks. Her bladder is not as strong as it use to be and therefore whoever has her will need to be there to let her out regularly. Molly would suit rehoming with someone who is at home full time and preferably don't have children-this is not for any reason other than molly needs a lot of attention and she deserves time, walks and cuddles. She is quite demanding, but is so adorably loyal + sensitive she will follow you around wherever you go, she likes to sleep in your bedroom in her basket and has a lot of idiosyncrisies eg. she will steal dirty socks (never clean) and either eat them or chew them! Molly is very affectionate and will lick you for hours (mainly loves feet). Molly is going deaf, and slightly blind.
Please consider her if you have lots of love to give and feel you have the time for her, this is really difficult for us as we love her so much and want her final years to be happy. thank you, my email is [email protected].


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

How old is she? Can you not get a dog walker/neighbour in to let her out more often during the day?
If she is an elderly dog especially one with sight/hearing impairments then a new home will probably be quite difficult for her to adjust to. Familiar surroundings is what she needs right now.
Has she been checked by avet recently to rule out any bladder probs?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

Has Molly worked for you?


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry but I for one dont understand why you want to part with her? surely she deserves to spend her old age with you? after all shes given you her "best years"


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

How old is she please? is she no longer wanted because she cant work for you anymore?


----------



## darrenmolly (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi. molly is 13.
she is a working cocker 'gun dog' by breed but has never worked. she has just been a loved pet. we have started a family in the last 3 years and now have 2 small children. we have found that we have less time for molly due to our hectic lives. We feel terribly guilty about this and really feel she deserves better than this. She needs more attention than we can give her. We love her very much and have explored all other available avenues but the fact is we cannot be at home to spend the time with her that she needs.
we are grateful for your comments but please only reply if you have a genuine interest.


----------



## darrenmolly (Aug 12, 2010)

13. No, she ha never worked, alhough that is her breed she has only ever been a pet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

So you are NOT homing a working cocker! you are rehoming a family pet thats time on earth is limited! and how do you think she will take to a change in ownership this late in life!

Shame there ain;t a dogs home that we can bungle all our elderly pets to don't you think?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Then you make time for her, she is an elderly dog who needs love & support in her final years - maybe not even that.
To rehome her now is not in her best interests, in fact it is quite heartless


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> Then you make time for her, she is an elderly dog who needs love & support in her final years - maybe not even that.
> To rehome her now is not in her best interests, in fact it is quite heartless


Totally heartless


----------



## darrenmolly (Aug 12, 2010)

thanks for your very judgemental replies. some people clearly have nothing better to do than sit on forums and look for people to judge. This is not easy for us. we are not heartless. heartless is leaving a dog howling in the kitchen all day or having her put down. we are trying to find another alternative. We simply cannot give her the time she needs. If we cannot find anyone who needs a good loyal elderly companion then we will of course keep trying our best and look after her the best we can. PS we never attempted to claim she was a working dog. i simply put that because that is her breed to differentiate her from the other type of cocker spaniels which are completely different in terms of looks and temperament.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

darrenmolly said:


> thanks for your very judgemental replies. some people clearly have nothing better to do than sit on forums and look for people to judge. This is not easy for us. we are not heartless. heartless is leaving a dog howling in the kitchen all day or having her put down. we are trying to find another alternative. We simply cannot give her the time she needs. If we cannot find anyone who needs a good loyal elderly companion then we will of course keep trying our best and look after her the best we can. PS we never attempted to claim she was a working dog. i simply put that because that is her breed to differentiate her from the other type of cocker spaniels which are completely different in terms of looks and temperament.[/QUOTE
> 
> If we cannot find anyone who needs a good loyal elderly companion then we will of course keep trying our best and look after her the best we can.
> 
> So just do that then, she obviously isnt going to live too many years, and she deserves to stay in "her" home


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

You could try contacting Oldies Club

Euthansia may be far kinder though. Being rehomed after 13 years with one family, coupled with going blind and deaf, will be an extremely stressful experience for her. It may be unfair to put her through it.

I have two "oldies" (11 and 12) and theres no way i could ever rehome. They have given me 100% loyalty and love their entire lives, and i will reward that by being with them until the end.

This thread has actually depressed me.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

It is not about being judgemental at all it is simply people caring about what happens to your elderly dog. You say that she is suffering from sight/hearing impairments, this coupled with her age will make rehoming her very stressful for her & she will find it difficult to adjust as well as find her way around a new home.

Sorry that you don't like peoples opinions but you are talking about a dog that needs familiarity at this time of her life rather than stress. She may not have long left; can you really not put a bit more effort in & provide her with the love, care & attention that she deserves?


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Depressed me too, I loved my oldies till the day they died


----------



## darrenmolly (Aug 12, 2010)

because i believe she would be happier with someone that can give her more attention...she needs love and attention constantly and we cannot offer her that. its not heartless its reality..we have 2 chldren under 3...we both work. molly is at home during the day 3 days a week and when we come home from work there is the whole childrens tea, childrens bath, childrens bedtime routine. molly barely gets any attention from 8 in the morning until 8 at night.
this is the reality of it. we didnt plan it that way and its not heartless.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

But this is what she is used to so will still be kinder for her than rehoming, that is if you will even find anyone who would take her. 

After all who is really going to take on an elderly dog that doesn't have much time left & may cost alot in vets bills due to soight/hearing probs. Sorry to be blunt but the reality is that there are too few homes available for young, healthy dogs let alone for elderly dogs.

Many peope manage with elderly pets & young chidren, that's what you have to cope with. Surely one of you can spare even an hour to walk your dog, paly with her cuddle her.

Sorry but this is one of the most heartless posts I've read so far & there's been quite a few. Your poor, poor dog to have lived all her life with you & now you want to get rid of her. Let's be honest it's not for her own good, it's for yours. If you really loved your dog youwould spare the time like most people do. I honestly can't understand people like you at all.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> But this is what she is used to so will still be kinder for her than rehoming, that is if you will even find anyone who would take her.
> 
> After all who is really going to take on an elderly dog that doesn't have much time left & may cost alot in vets bills due to soight/hearing probs. Sorry to be blunt but the reality is that there are too few homes available for young, healthy dogs let alone for elderly dogs.
> 
> ...


Well said couldnt part with one of my oldies:frown:


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Maybe not the best place to post this ad.
A forum full of pet lovers.
Dont expect any sympathy, I have 2 kids and a dog.Not once have I considered rehoming my dog. They are for life.
I bet your kids will miss her.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

I rescued my old dog 2 years ago, she is old and needs medication and has cost me today alone £100 in vet fee's because her family didnt have the time for her, if you had another child now would you rehome your oldest because you had no time for it because you are spending it with the new baby.

Its upsetting because that dog loves you, you have been its everything for 13 years and now its old you cant find time for it anymore. MAKE TIME FOR GOD SAKE.

I have 4 dogs, 2 of which are still puppies, 3 cats and a autistic brother who I care for, I also have a boyfriend with M.E and am in education but I can still make time for my dogs. You cant just drop them when life suits it. Get a day time pet sitter/dog walker, arrange something with work so you can come home at lunch and let her for a walk, hell even send her to your parents/sisters/friends while you are at work.

Its disgusting how fast some people are trying to rehome a dog that LOVES them, and has never known anything but them....

I dont care if you dont like what you hear, its the truth. You got the dog 13 years ago, if you love it so much YOU DO WHAT EVER YOU CAN to keep the dog with you until it passes over.


----------



## darrenmolly (Aug 12, 2010)

she is not as elderly and disabled as people are imagining... she still goes for long walks with a dog walker, she's not blind, she just doesn't see as well as she used to (eg she can recognise you at 10m but not 50m anymore) and she is healhy enough to have at least a couple more years left. i am happy to cover vets bills and food for her.
this 'poor poor' dog as you call her has spent her whole life being spoilt by us. she has been loved her whole life and has spent almost every weekend being walked in the lake district or peak district. Shame on you all, you are not being helpful you are just trying to judge people you dont know anything about.
goodnight


----------

